# schwarze Egel?



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Mutter hat in Ihrem Teich etwa 1cm lange schwarze __ Würmer im Teich.
Diese sind im Querschnitt nicht unbedingt rund sondern sehen aus wie eine Nacktschnecke oder ein __ Egel.

Was könnte das sein?  

seht hier:
http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/blutegel.htm

...das sind doch irgendwie EGEL! So sehen die nämlich aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

:cry: Keiner da?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

hallo rolando,

sorry, aber du stellst eine frage >> und du beantwortest die frage selber innerhalb des selben treads ................... !!!
was sollen die anderen jetzt nach deiner meinung dazu sagen ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hi!

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

